# Air Suspension Aids - Tag Axle



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I am having difficulty in trying to find an Air Suspension Kit that can be fitted to an Alko Tag chassis. Both Dunlop and DriveRite inform me that they do not supply, nor fit their kits to anything other than a single rear axle. Because of the torsion suspension system used, DriveRight even suggested that the chassis may well become twisted if air suspension was to be fitted. 8O 8O 8O 

Whilst on an Aire at Le Touquet, a German owned Hymer tag axle had air suspension fitted, and the Dutch owned Hymer tag next to me had uprated front springs from Fiat, which I did view. Fiat UK say that there is no front spring uprate. 8O Both owners did indicate that their individual upgrades made a big difference in the vehicle handling. All three MH's are of the same year model.

So, does anyone on here have an Alko tag chassis with air suspension fitted, and working well? 

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Jock,

I could tell you but it'll cost you a couple gallons of red diesel!!!!

The guys you need to speak to are Godschmitt - www.goldschmitt.de

They do suspension replacement, air adjustable, front, tag, single, alko, the whole nine yards.

They have a very good catalogue in English that you can download from the interweb.

David


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

b16duv said:


> Jock,
> I could tell you but it'll cost you a couple gallons of red diesel!!!!
> 
> David


How much is that these days David, about, £2.00 a gallon? :wink: I'll have a word with my mate, the local Yachting Club Commodore. :lol:

Seriously, thanks for the link and info.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am having difficulty in trying to find an Air Suspension Kit that can be fitted to an Alko Tag chassis. Both Dunlop and DriveRite inform me that they do not supply, nor fit their kits to anything other than a single rear axle. Because of the torsion suspension system used, DriveRight even suggested that the chassis may well become twisted if air suspension was to be fitted. 8O 8O 8O
> 
> ...


Hey Jock..how are you doing??

Have you tried Kuhn Auto Technik? I suspect that if anyone does a system for tags it would be them.

They had a pretty impressive display at Dusseldorf, and the guy i spoke to was extremely knowledgable

Kuhn Auto Technik

Doug


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Carper said:


> Hey Jock..how are you doing??
> 
> Have you tried Kuhn Auto Technik? I suspect that if anyone does a system for tags it would be them.
> 
> ...


Hi Doug, fine thanks.

From the link that David supplied, I have managed to identify the uprated Ducato front springs, that the Dutch guy had, and also a air kit for a tandem/tag, which is probably what the German guy had. I have tried e-mailing them, but not successful yet.

I have emailed Kuhn Auto Technic, (thanks for that info), however, there is no mention of a tandem/tag kit on their website.

Dunlop promised to get an engineer to phone me to discuss the chassis axle arrangement, and their kits..............but not yet. 8O

Hope that you are well Doug, and keeping occupied. How's Maise?  :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## 110396 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Tag Axle air suspension*

have you tried AS Air suspension. We have just returned from Europe and was speaking to a guy who had had it fitted, I have to say it looked pretty impressive. he had a Hymer but not sure of the model and I am not sure if it was a tag axle or not. They have got a website, I have had a look and found it by putting the name in google.
Regards
Kit


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Tag Axle air suspension*



kit said:


> have you tried AS Air suspension. We have just returned from Europe and was speaking to a guy who had had it fitted, I have to say it looked pretty impressive. he had a Hymer but not sure of the model and I am not sure if it was a tag axle or not. They have got a website, I have had a look and found it by putting the name in google.
> Regards
> Kit


Thanks for that Kit, I have had a look, and made enquiries

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

From Carper's (Doug's) link above to Kuhn Auto Technik, here is a copy of the reply , to an enquiry I made to them, re alternative suspension upgrades. (Google translation)

*Hello Mr. T......
Air Spring AL-KO tandem axle 2.800,00 € VAT incl assembly
Assembly time is about 3 days. It must be examined on the vehicle if
The air suspension can be mounted. (Not all vehicles)

Additional spring front axle 469.00 €. Mounting 285.00 €
Assembly time 1 day.
for the purpose of appointment please contact Mr. Lotz
in conjunction Tel 0049-6532-9530-42
Greeting from the Mosel
Rainer Kappel Tel 0049-6532-9530-11*

We are still waiting to hear from www.goldschmitt.de

We now have a service appointment for September, at Hymer HQ, Bad Waldsee.

Jock.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Jock,

That is not cheap,2,800 euros for the tandem axle and they want the vehicle for 3 days.Then about another 800 for the front axle spring. 8O 

You must have significant reasons for considering uprating the suspension,whether it's cost effective or not depends what mileage you do and the handling improvements that are gained I suppose,but at that price I would have to think twice


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Hi Jock,
> 
> That is not cheap,2,800 euros for the tandem axle and they want the vehicle for 3 days.Then about another 800 for the front axle spring. 8O
> 
> You must have significant reasons for considering uprating the suspension,whether it's cost effective or not depends what mileage you do and the handling improvements that are gained I suppose,but at that price I would have to think twice


Hi Steve,

You're right, it's not cheap, and at those prices, any significant reason for upgrading..................just went out of the window. :lol: I was only going to have either the front or the rear uprated, but not both, and not any now by the looks of things . 

I just wanted to wait to see if anyone else thought the same way.
Thanks Steve. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Jock

Thats a lot of money....even for you :lol: :lol: 

....trust me to find the most expensive suppliers


Doug...who is totally bored, stuck in a Travelodge near Newbury :roll: :roll:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Carper said:


> Doug...who is totally bored, stuck in a Travelodge near Newbury :roll: :roll:


Serves you right for giving me a "bum steer". :lol: :lol: :lol:

Safe "commercial" travels Doug. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I have had a reply from Goldschmitt-techmobil AG, which appears to be more reasonable.

*We thank you for your enquiry and interest in our products
and offer to you for our general supply and trading conditions not-binding (validity 4 weeks):
To lift the front of your vehicle, we offer you a reinforced coil spring.
To make the vehicle more stable we will fit an additional air-spring at the back. With it you can also lift the back.
If you want to stabilize your vehicle still more, we offer you for the front an anti-roll-bar optionally.*

€2632 including 19% vat. That covers the supply, fitting, for front and rear, but not any additional spacers etc.

If I just have the front coil springs and the uprated anti roll bar fitted, that comes to about €1090 + vat + TUV certificate.

I'm still pondering, however the big Dutch guy mentioned at the beginning was very happy with his front suspension upgrade.

Has anyone else had the front suspension done on their MH?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Towbarman (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello, Jock and Rita.

Alko, who would be delighted to sell me the bits if the idea was a goer, tell me it is impossible to retro-fit air suspension to their TAG axle, though they are happy to so this in-build. They (and Airide)cheerfully sell us the bits to put air bags on leaf spring PFC chassis.

Sorry to puncture the dream.

Towbarman


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Towbarman said:


> Sorry to puncture the dream.
> 
> Towbarman


Hi Towbarman.

Allow me to re-inflate the dream. :wink:

Goldschmitt-techmobile AG Download the "Katalog" and see page 20 for the front springs and page 35 for the tag axle air suspension.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*al-ko*

Hi Jock,

I spoke to AL-KO UK re AIR suspension and this is their reply, which I intepret as saying that although they can not do it there are others that can, there is no indication that they don't recommend it (if that makes sense)

"[email protected]
Dear Mr Lockie,

Unfortunately, once your motor home has been built, it is not possible
to retro-fit our air suspension units. We are aware that other
manufactures of air suspension systems, may possibly offer an
alternative to our product.

Regards
Alan Sanders
Service Manager"


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

A year ago when our Tag was new I went down this road, but decided it was too much money. Instead I when over to Holland and had a Hydraulic levelling system fitted, delighted with it, the chap also offered to fit upgraded front springs. As for the air suspension kit I don't think its worth the money you can by a lot of gas oil for that money! I find the ride on our van very stable and smooth as it is.

Wobby


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks to all for your replies.

TBH, for the year of MH, (1999), it all comes across as a bit expensive. I am awaiting a reply from Goldschmitt re the front upgrade with the optional anti roll bar.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

